# Neil Gaiman's Commencement Speech at the University of the Arts 2012



## Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

A quick search didn't show this here, so I thought that I would post it as recommended viewing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAb-NYkseI

Now that you have viewed it…

go
    make
            good
                    art


----------



## Jeko (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the share; I forgot his speeches were as good as his stories. 

The transcript's here, if you're more of a reader: http://www.uarts.edu/neil-gaiman-keynote-address-2012


----------

